# Imac G5 qui s'eteint tout seul



## oulaoula85 (18 Août 2005)

bonjour
mon imac se prend pour un pc il s'eteint et se rallume tout les 3 minutes et ma temperature proc est a 68°C

quelqu'un pourrais t' il m'aider a savoir d'ou vient le souci

merci


----------



## MarcMame (18 Août 2005)

Pas très clair.... C'est le mac ou l'écran qui s'éteint ?

Le mac redémarre à chaque fois tout seul ou c'est juste l'image qui disparait ?


----------



## oulaoula85 (18 Août 2005)

Nan nan le mac en entier comme si tu pressait 5 secondes la touche d'exctiontion ensuite la led blanche sintille bizarrement une dixaine de fois avec une lumiere tres faible et redemarre avec tout les ecran de demarrage habituel ( petite roue , demarrage OSX , image bleu et oila).
est t il possible que lorsque le proc a chaud un relai le coupe le mac et le redemarre quand la temperature est de nouveau dans les clous ?


----------



## MarcMame (18 Août 2005)

oulaoula85 a dit:
			
		

> est t il possible que lorsque le proc a chaud un relai le coupe le mac et le redemarre quand la temperature est de nouveau dans les clous ?


Pas impossible....


----------



## kathy h (18 Août 2005)

Il date de quand ton iMac G5 ? fin 2004,  début 2005 ( date de fabrication ) `

si c'est le cas c'est peut-être un problème hardware ( carte mère HS par exemple ) 

EDit : 68 ° ne justifie aucunement que l'Imac s'éteigne ,


----------



## oulaoula85 (18 Août 2005)

J'ai mis un coup d'aspi sur la grille d'aspiration en dessous de l'imac qui etait fort sale d'ailleurs et a priori ca a l'air d'aller mieux


----------



## oulaoula85 (18 Août 2005)

fin 2004 , je suis stabilisé a 62,9 depuis 1h avec itunes safari adium et mlmac a fond je suis sur la bonne pente on dirai (vive l'aspirateur)


----------



## MarcMame (19 Août 2005)

Vérifie le numéro de série de ton iMac pour savoir s'il rentre dans le programme de réparation.


----------



## kathy h (19 Août 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Vérifie le numéro de série de ton iMac pour savoir s'il rentre dans le programme de réparation.




justement j'en parle ici = http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=108620


----------



## oulaoula85 (19 Août 2005)

je suis dedans (numero de serie) mais le symptome que j'ai ne fait pas parti du plan d'apple restera plus que l'apple care si cela se reproduit


----------



## kathy h (19 Août 2005)

oulaoula85 a dit:
			
		

> je suis dedans (numero de serie) mais le symptome que j'ai ne fait pas parti du plan d'apple restera plus que l'apple care si cela se reproduit



Oui mais il n'ont peut-être pas décrit tous les symptomes, le mieux serait de le faire examiner par le SAV afin qu'il détermine l'origine du problème.


----------

